# ``The Island`` by Christos Anestopoulos



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

This is a piece i finished this summer start writing on a Greek island name Kythnos


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Great song. And your playing is excellent. You also captured the performance very well. The sound is really good. My compliments!

Joe B


----------



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

Joe B said:


> Great song. And your playing is excellent. You also captured the performance very well. The sound is really good. My compliments!
> 
> Joe B


Thank you so much Joe B for your nice words..thank you


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I second Joe B's view, also love the backdrop. well done sir.:cheers:


----------



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> I second Joe B's view, also love the backdrop. well done sir.:cheers:


thank you Dan Ante...


----------

